# nagmamahal



## yuffie

Hi all....

i received a msg from my special friend in tagalog..i have tried to translate it using online dictionary....but it is quite confusing as i dont get the msg behind it..this was my attemp... 

Opo (yes) mis kita (miss you). Sana(?) ulitin (review?) ntin (our) yung (?) kagabi (last nite).
Isipin (imagine) mo (your) na (?) may (have) nagmamahal (?) sa yo dito (here) s KL (name of a place). magpahinga (rest?) ka n kumain (eat) ng (of) marami (plenty) pag (when) tapos (complete) ng (of) trabaho (task). Ang (the) puso(heart) ko(my) sa yo lang (only). Ingat (take care) palagi (always) ya. Sobrang (?) mis kita (miss you)

what he is trying to say???


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hi Yuffie. You'll probably have to wait for a native speaker to reply because I'm still learning Tagalog. Since no one has replied yet, I wanted to give it a try. Here's a rough translation:

"I miss you. We should do what we did last night again (soon). Or Hopefully we’ll get to do what we did last night again (soon). Remember (literally “imagine”) that there is someone who loves you here in KL. Rest and get plenty to eat when you’re done with work. My heart only belongs to you. Take care always, yeah? I miss you so much."

The only thing I'm not totally sure about is my translation of "Sana ulitin natin yung kagabi." I'm pretty sure about the rest. Hope to have been of help.

Chris


----------



## yuffie

Hi Chris,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply  ..really appreciate it...
it definitely makes sense compared to my transalation  ...

thanx again..


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi yuffie. The translation of Chris is perfect. I just included a short cultural explanation about opo. 

*opo is an address of reverence for elders and superiors


----------



## cyrille2188

yuffie said:
			
		

> Hi all....
> 
> i received a msg from my special friend in tagalog..i have tried to translate it using online dictionary....but it is quite confusing as i dont get the msg behind it..this was my attemp...
> 
> Opo (yes) mis kita (miss you). Sana(?) ulitin (review?) ntin (our) yung (?) kagabi (last nite).
> Isipin (imagine) mo (your) na (?) may (have) nagmamahal (?) sa yo dito (here) s KL (name of a place). magpahinga (rest?) ka n kumain (eat) ng (of) marami (plenty) pag (when) tapos (complete) ng (of) trabaho (task). Ang (the) puso(heart) ko(my) sa yo lang (only). Ingat (take care) palagi (always) ya. Sobrang (?) mis kita (miss you)
> 
> what he is trying to say???


 
Yes, I miss you. I hope that we'll do what we did last night again. Always think that there is someone who loves you here in KL. Go rest and eat plenty after you finish your work. My heart is for you only. Take care always. I miss you so much!


----------

